# Out of the comfort zone, and into the fish!



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I am a confirmed fish-o-holic, and suffer from ADHD and limited time to fish. So it's no surprise that most of my favorite tactics involve constant movement and covering water. Sound familiar?

Also, I know many different tactics that work well, but never rely on them. Stupid really, but I just like what I like I guess. I even go as far as tell others to use these tactics even though I know there is little chance I would do it, and knowing full well I wouldn't be as effective as they would be. Ironic that I knew a better way but still chose to limit myself?

Recently I decided to force myself to use some discipline and actually learn a few new techniques that I know produce fish but I never used. Like facing your fears or owning your part in the situation!

It was an utterly horrible experience starting out, till I got the first "thump" on the line! After landing the first fish, gaining a little confidence in them I found that there are many situations where I can apply these new skills that previously would have made me give in and go elsewhere.

What tactics I forced myself to gain confidence in is irrelevant; my point is simple though. If you want to be more successful you need to open your mind up and learn as often as you can. You can always learn 3 things: 1) What you should do. 2) what you could do. 3) what not to do.

Good luck to everyone, and if you don't use a tactic because you don't like/know it well enough; I say force yourself to use it because it is always better to know a tactic and not use it then to need the tactic and not know it! 

Tight lines!

Mr. A


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Well said Mr. A. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent write up *Mr.A*.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Mr. A


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I know the feeling. Never tried top water till recently. But once I started trying and catching fish Im hooked lol. Very happy that I tried a new lure and glad to add to my bag of tricks! 

Awesome post. Keep at it


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I can relate to you, while fishing below dams and at spillways a grub is cheap and very affective but I refuse to throw them like everyone else. It cost me fish but, when i do get one its usually a good fish though.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree, mr. a.... I'm both proud of myself and frustrated at the same time. in the past I'd have been hitting my favorite lake where I know I can catch fish flipping into the trees, but I've been fishing different lakes this year where I've had to hone in my off shore skills. I'm behind my pace for big fish this year, but I know it will pay off in the end. I don't think I've been with in casting distance of the bank in about a month, lol.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr. A, GREAT thread. 

The last several years I've found it productive to change things up at times too. It doesn't have to always be a major all day commitment. Everyone takes on their own routine on a day on the water but I've found it rewarding to take a segment of a trip not the entire day but a portion and try something new, different!! It always pays off and with it your bag off tricks grow.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm glad my post has gotten such positive responses, and hopefully helped some people out along the way.

I like SMBhooker's idea of using a portion of the trip to try the new stuff. I typically try new things when I only have a short while. That way I don't expect much and it takes the sting out of a skunk! LOL

Along with new tactics a friend also suggested new lures and baits. He's right I suppose. I have recently found the Bagley balsa B II's and love them. Not like anything else in my bag either. 

Tight lines!

Mr. A


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Couldn't agree more. I'm downsizing this year and focusing on certain tech that I have used but never gave them a full chance. This year is different.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Agree 100%. Exactly why I took up fly fishing... and now spey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

